# Service Stabilitrak & Service traction control warning lights. PLEASE HELP



## PinheadLarr (May 27, 2019)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze Ltz that recently had a Service Stabilitrak & Service traction control warning come up on my dash. When this happens the car also displays a message saying engine power reduced. Well the the engine power not only gets reduced but the entire engine just shuts off. I’ve replaced the throttle position sensor a couple weeks ago and the negative battery cable just last week. I plan on replacing the ignition coil and spark plugs as I heard that could be the issue. If anyone could help me out with my issue I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## PinheadLarr (May 27, 2019)

I’m thinking about replacing the crank position sensor again because I recently drove pretty hard on a dirt/gravel road. Again any advice and/or solution would be much appreciated


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Have the codes read at Autozone or other major parts house and post them here.


----------



## PinheadLarr (May 27, 2019)

I have my own OBD scanner that I used. I let the car run for about 12 minutes then the same messages popped up and the engine shut off. After that happened I checked the codes and got the following: P0098- intake air temperature sensor 2 circuit high, P0099- intake air temperature sensor 2 circuit intermittent/erratic, P0237- turbocharger boost sensor A circuit low, P0452- evaporative emission system pressure sensor / switch low input, P0641- sensor reference voltage “A” circuit / open, P0651- sensor reference voltage “B” circuit/ open, sensor reference voltage “C” circuit / open, P06A3- sensor reference voltage D circuit / open, P2199 intake air temperature sensor 1 / 2 correlation, P2230 barometric pressure circuit intermittent.


----------



## PinheadLarr (May 27, 2019)

I checked the codes on my OBD scan tool before my engine shut off and the only codes that popped up we’re the following: P0641- sensor reference voltage “A” circuit / open, P0651- sensor reference voltage “B” circiut / open, P262B- no DTC definition found. See service manual, P0697- sensor reference voltage “C” circuit / open


----------



## PinheadLarr (May 27, 2019)

With a little more research I’ve found that code P262B could mean a faulty ECM or a bad wire and/or connection coming from or to the ECM. 

So I checked the fuses and both look good for my ECM. Did a little bit more research and found that either the throttle body assembly as a whole could possibly be the problem or it could just be the sensor.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If you verify the power and ground circuits to the ECM are okay, and it continues to set the P262B, it's got a bad ECM


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

A code P0098 may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 

Internally failed #2 IAT sensor 
Faulty connection at #2 IAT sensor 
Open in IAT ground circuit or signal circuit 
Short to voltage in IAT signal circuit or reference circuit IAT harness and/or wiring routed too close to high-voltage wiring (e.g. alternator, spark plug cables, etc.) 
Faulty PCM (less likely but not impossible)


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0098


Possible causes for the engine code P0099 include: 

Open or shorted #2 IAT sensor wiring and/or connectors 
Defective #2 IAT sensor 
Faulty MAF sensor 
Clogged air filter 
Broken intake air inlet pipe


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0099



Potential causes for the P0237 code to set are: 

Faulty boost sensor "A" 
Faulty turbocharger 
Faulty PCM 
Wiring problem


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0237


Potential causes for the p0452 DTC include: 

Failed fuel tank pressure sensor 
Harness to the sensor has an open or short circuit 
Faulty electrical connection to the FTP sensor
Cracked or broken vapor line to the vacuum canister 
Cracked or broken positive vapor line to the tank 
Plugged line Leaky gasket at the fuel pump module 
Gas cap left loose resulting in a loss of vacuum 
Pinched vapor line


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0452



Possible causes for the engine code p0641 include: 

Open circuits and/or connectors 
Defective or blown fuses and/or fusible links 
Faulty system power relay 
Bad sensor


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0641

Possible causes for the P0651 engine code include: 

Open circuits and/or connectors 
Defective or blown fuses and/or fusible links 
Faulty system power relay 
Bad sensor


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0651


Possible causes for the engine code p06a3 include: 

Open circuits and/or connectors 
Defective or blown fuses and/or fusible links 
Faulty system power relay 
Bad sensor


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p06a3

Causes for the P2199 code may include: 

IAT sensor disconnected Defective IAT sensor 

Restricted air filter 
Open or shorted circuits or connectors 
Defective PCM or PCM programming error


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/P2199

Causes for this P2230 code may include: 

Defective or damaged BAP (Barometric Air pressure) sensor 
Defective or damaged electrical connector 
Wiring issue (e.g. open, short, corrosion) 
Electrical short (internal or mechanical) 
Loose electrical connection Heat damage 
Mechanical malfunction causing altered BAP readings 
ECM (Engine Control Module) issue


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/P2230


----------



## PinheadLarr (May 27, 2019)

So I went back and looked at the codes on my scan tool and it says that the code is permanent so I think that the ECU isn’t the problem here. As of now I think the problem could be somewhere in the throttle body, the IAT sensors or air filter, or possibly just bad connection/faulty wiring somewhere in the circuit


----------



## PinheadLarr (May 27, 2019)

Thank you both for your insight and information. I’m gonna continue running tests and researching information, then within the next day or two take to a shop where I can have work more in depth into the problem.


----------

